
Federal workers turn to encryption to thwart Trump – POLITICO - pbhowmic
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/02/federal-workers-signal-app-234510
======
vanattab
I am not fan of Trump but I do wonder how many of these complaints are really
"opposition reasearch" bots. Both parties are known to play the game on
Facebook and Twitter I see no reason to expect it would be different for these
other encrypted platforms. With that being said I am sure there are many real
complaints as well.

